# slimey pooh



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi All ,

ollie is 20 months ollie is fed on james well beloved never had any probs with it ,we change his flavour just for variety he doesnt do lamb though ,he changed from fish flavour to the turkey and rice which he has had before. last thurs since then he has had loose bowel movements not diahorrea but they have been mucusy, very slimey ,Last night it appeared to be formed better but still slimey and then today loose again but full of mucus jelly Sorry to be so graphic ::
He is not in pain and is eating ok ,i didnt want to go rushing over to the vets i keep thinking it will pass ,any ideas what it may be please xxx

Thankyou Lynda


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds like colitis (inflammation of the colon), split his daily food intake into 3-4 meals to allow things to settle a little. If this doesn't clear it, pop him to the vets where they can give him some tablets to clear it up. Some dogs will suffer from colitis sometimes for various resons from stress through to food. The chance are he won't have a problem with it again but if so, speak to your vet about potential triggers.
Hope he is back to normal soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady had a bout of colitus....now our vet has explained to us that dogs don't get colitus like humans do, and they call it that because it is an inflamed bowel. one of the signs of an inflamed bowel is mucus in the poo. their bodies produce this mucus so that it is easier for them to poop. often times it will pass. and our vet has told us that to not be conserned as long as there is no blood in their poop. just like humans will get the odd bout of diahorrea dogs will sometimes get mucousy poop. soemtimes caused by soemthieng they ate on a walk that they shouldn't have, and sometimes because they had too many treats, other times just becasue of stress....or becuase of nothing that can be explained. Lady got stressed on the weekend when she was attacked by a dog, and has had mucus in her poop since....the vet said not to worry. no blood, then don't worry. if you are conserned. take your dog to the vet and bring with you a stool sample of the moucusy poop. They would likely put him on antibiotics for the purpose of hardening up his poop. but it is worth it to put your mind at ease. do what you feel is right you know your pet, the above has been my experience with my dog.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, It MAY be a sign of a developing intolerance. I think I would put him back on the fish flavored JW and see if it clears up.
Dogs can build intolerances as they grow older.
Thats what I would do and see what happens, good luck


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

When my girls have loose poo i give them boiled white boneless fish and rice for 24 hours then introduce them back to the kibble.If it clears up on the ice and fish then starts up again on the kibble then you may have to change his dry fod as he couldve developed an allergy to it xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Also, it may be totally wrong BUT just incase the above don't work, our puppy had a parasite called Giardia or something when she was a couple of months old & that made her poos mucusy, so just incase the above don't work you can ask your vet for the treatment of that to see if it clears up, it was an easy three day treatment. (Again it may not be, just another idea to throw in to the mix). Hope you sort it soon!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like colitis to me from was we experienced with our previous dog. Good adice already given xx


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla is very prone to this, and even changing the flavour of the food can set it off.

So we stick to one flavour and get the James Well Beloved CEREAL FREE dry food and Natures Harvest wet food and again stick to one flavour.

She used to be fed Hills Science plan and she was terrible on this but it is full of crap ingredients, compared to what she is on now.

Also keep a tube or two of PROMAX in the cupboard for the bad bouts (which are not that often but can happen if she is given treats by other people when we're not looking)


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

*it is colitis*

Hi all 

Thankyou all so much for taking time to answer ,i thought my post hadnt come up i could not find it .
The advice was all good but i had to take Ollie to the vet this morning as he poohed pure blood the vet said it is colitis and we have tablets and tinned dog food to give for 5 days 

Ollie is well in himself 
Thankyou all again this sight is so helpful and supportive 

Lynda x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry he got to that point. Take care and keep us updated


----------



## allyb (Jan 18, 2012)

*Colitus*

Hi Lynda,

Hope Ollie is doing better. I had similar problems with my girl around this age, she was also eating JWB Turkey and rice and became intollerant of it. hopefully it will settle with small meals of bland diet eg fish and rice for a few days. My girl has more problems but one of the foods suggested by my vet when we were trying a diet change was Wofcol Salmon and potato as it is highly digestable.
If it doesn't settle your vet may prescribe short course of antibiotics which usually works.

Hope this helps

Ally and Ruby


----------

